# B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful swatches



## Ggxox (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello girlies! So I have been having a major sort through my stuff lately and found these pics of my B make up. I took most of these pics months ago for one of my step cousins out in Australia who is a B fanatic! I was going to delete them all but thought they may be of some use to people who a) aren’t near a store or b) find the catalogue/websites not being a true representation of the actual product.

All the pics were taken with NO flash and in natural daylight so are pretty accurate. I have been collecting B for a long time so some colours go back to early 2005 and may have changed slightly now. I have some lip and other swatches around which I’ll upload at another time.

_*ALL CLICKABLE IMAGES!*_

*PRESSED EYESHADOWS*

*BROWNS AND NEUTRALS*

Beach- is on a holiday at the moment…will be back soon reformulated!





B Friend-this is quite an old batch and looks more like OB1 here. Please bear in mind it’s a lot lighter now. 





Boston





*GOLDS AND YELLOWS*

Buttercup





Bethlehem-hmm can you tell I love this colour just a little bit? I will try and get a more decent pic!





Burnish





*GREEEEEEENS-MY FAVES!*

Botswanna-my love of life! If you don’t have this colour buy it…now! Have gone through several of these since this pic was taken! Also may look slightly more shimmery new.





Beatrix- love this colour to bits too!





Bay





Brag-very underrated colour; so lurvely. 





Bentley





*TURQUOISES*

Busker





Banger





Boogie





*BLUES*

Beck- I actually don’t use this colour a lot but it looks pretty badly treated here…it’s very, very old but the colour hasn’t changed much.





Bluebell





Birdy





Broadway





*PURPLES*

B Never-this one is a bit of everything: blue, grey and lilacy purple!





Bogart- this looks a bit neglected too...I saved it though!





Blur





*PINKS*

Bubble- umm don’t be an idiot like me and drop Bubble on the floor! This is the one that looks white but reflects pink. An amazing highlighter. 





B Delight- probably an ickle bit lighter now. 




Blossom- more pinky pink, for some reason I got a coral/pink batch.




Baker- I ruined this one by trying to create a leopard print on my eye…don’t ask!





*EYECREAMS*

*With the eyecreams I found the swatch underneath is more accurate**

*GOLDS AND ORANGES*

Beam-pale gold





Bedazzled-gorgeous gold! So, so hard to get an accurate photo for this one





Brisk- as bright as you can get! The perfect orange colour. If you're too scared to wear this colour alone tone it down with Bigshot over the top.





*BROWNS*

Bedroom- dark, dark brown. If you find black eyeliner too heavy try this one





Beezer 






*MORE GREEEEENS*

Biz-this is such a pretty green, not only is it a green but also reflects gold. 





Bleep- Bright, bright greeeeen!





Bottle Green- is what the name says...





Bramble- I'm so sorry but looks like my Bramble has all gone! The container colour is very accurate though.





*BLUES*

Brook-metallic blue and very vibrant!





*PINKS*

Beleek- pretty pale pink. The perfect base colour to any look and beautiful on its own.





*SILVERS, GREYS AND BLACKS*

Bullet-If you want an Ice Queen look use this!





HB- The perfect liquid smokey grey. If you're new to make up and don't know what colours to use for an easy smokey eye get this. Now!





B Black- grey black so not as intense.





*LIPGLOSS*

Bebe 





B Have





*LIPCREAMS*

Ballet- a gorgeous milky pinky brown





Banter- My favourite lipcream by far. Gorgeous metallic peach with an orange flavour. Yum!





Blab- my second favourite lipcream. This is the perfect neutral lipcolour.





Belle- Brown with a hint of pink





*LIPSTICKS*

Banquet-I got this for my Mum, it looks beautiful on blondes! It comes out so much paler on the lips which is why I swatchec it on my hand.








Buzz-sheer pink








*LIPTINTS*

Bluff- this is the colour of the season lovelies!








Bustle-this is great for you redheads out there like moi! Gorgeous bronze with the taste of chocolate








*LIP SCRUBS*

Mint Julips- Okay so I know this isn't make up but for those that haven't seen what the lip scubs look like...here you go!




*GLITTERS*

**I find no photos do glitter justice so these cuties are even MORE bedazzling in real life!**

Iris- White glitter with gold reflects. Goes perfectly with Blessed eyecream. Beautiful!





Poodle Pink-sweet silver pink-goes with Bolly glitter eyecream





Silver Glitter- wear this wear bullet!





I have more glitters to add but for the meantime a close up photos of my glitter imps for Christmas last year













*FACE POWDER/BRONZERS*

Burlesque face powder- this looks a little worn, sorry! I wear it nearly every day. It is a translucent powder which you can wear alone, to set foundation/concealer or with a wet brush for a more intense pigment. 





Bermuda Bronzer- This is currently being reformulated. I have an old batch. As it has no unflattering orange tones this means it's the perfect bronzer for everyone and trust me girls, I'm a redhead and I can't be applying stuff to make me look like Jodie Marsh!





*BLUSHERS*

*POWDER*

[Blush-this is my fave blush from B and a little goes a long way. It's not as orange as it looks when it goes on (well as long as you don't apply the whole pot!!!). Highly recommended for contouring and concealing redness.





*CREAM*

Bongo- I really like this colour- the perfect reddy brown. The creams are so beautiful on dry skin and give a beautiful dewy look which is what you'll get from a colour like this. 




xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello lovelies! I'm sorry I neglected this. I decided to re-do my swatches completely as I got a new camera fairly recently. I'm still going to leave the above going but these are the new ones. So I started with the lipglosses. This is not all the lipglosses B does, just the ones I own. All photos are in the best daylight I could find and no flash has been used. I've recently started a blog where I will be updating my swatches etc. The link to that is in my sig. So I hope you enjoy! (all clickable thumbnails).

*Lipgloss swatches-all clickable thumbnails*









































xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 11, 2009)

*Lipcream swatches. All clickable thumbnails.*













































xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 25, 2009)

*Metallic Loose Powders- all clickable thumbnails*









































xoxo


----------

